# How Much More Should I Really Eat On Cycle



## Retri (Oct 31, 2017)

So I'm on the third week of my first cycle, test-e 600mg/wk.

I haven't noticed much of a change yet, although I'm hungrier than normal, my whole day seems to revolve around food.

I had my diet pretty much nailed off cycle, my maintenance cals is 2850, I got to this from trial and error this wasn't the result of some online calculator so I know its accurate.

now I'm on cycle though I know I need to eat more, but at the same time I don't want to start piling on fat along with muscle.

can anyone tell me how much of a difference a cycle of test really makes, I mean should I keep it mild to begin with and see what happens, or could I technically start slamming down an extra 500 cals and gain only muscle?

I know most people probably just let go and worry about fat gain after the cycle, but I spent the last 7 years getting from 18.5st of fat to 13.5st of skin and bone and back up to of 15.5st of muscle, I find it difficult to accept any fat gain, but I also don't want to waste a 10 week cycle because I'm not eating enough.

also protein wise I'm taking in about 225g per day at the moment, from the research I have done this seems very low compared to most people?

if my scales are fairly accurate then lean body mass is about 176lb


----------



## Chillinlow (Nov 1, 2017)

No other sides just a little hungrier?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 1, 2017)

Start at 250 calories above maintenance and go from there. U can put alot of muscle on with just a test cycle and eating good so I don't know why u would think it's mild or whatever.  225 grams of protein is fine for your weight. Can't be afraid of a little fat gain if u really want to pack on the muscle. U don't have to get sloppy fat at all but a little fat will make u stronger and eventually bigger. Eat up. Don't be a girl


----------



## Retri (Nov 1, 2017)

Chillinlow said:


> No other sides just a little hungrier?



Little leaner, and I feel more solid but not sure if that’s just a placebo effect at the moment


----------



## Retri (Nov 1, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> Start at 250 calories above maintenance and go from there. U can put alot of muscle on with just a test cycle and eating good so I don't know why u would think it's mild or whatever.  225 grams of protein is fine for your weight. Can't be afraid of a little fat gain if u really want to pack on the muscle. U don't have to get sloppy fat at all but a little fat will make u stronger and eventually bigger. Eat up. Don't be a girl



I did jump it up to 3.1k cals but weight jumped 3kg in the first week so I’ve backed it off to 3k I’m due my 6th pin tomorrow so I’ll take it up to 3150 and see how I go.


----------



## Jin (Nov 1, 2017)

Retri said:


> I did jump it up to 3.1k cals but weight jumped 3kg in the first week so I’ve backed it off to 3k I’m due my 6th pin tomorrow so I’ll take it up to 3150 and see how I go.



Your muscles will retain more glycogen while on gear. That's probably the initial weight gain- not caloric surplus. Are you taking an ai? You may retain water too if your e2 is elevated.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Nov 1, 2017)

Most people are hungrier than normal on cycle as a result of lower leptin levels. Normally this is a bad thing (when dieting for example) but in this case it's just another signal that your body wants to grow. Fun fact. 

I'd aim for around a 20-25% surplus so 3,420-3,560 calories - a lot more than your current intake. Aim for 1.1-1.2g/lb of protein, higher if your worried about ft gain, and 2.2-2.75g/lb of carbs with the rest dedicated to fats. 
At those sort of numbers fat gain really shouldn't be a concern and it should set you up to take full advantage of the growth that comes with your first cycle. Which should be your main focus in all honesty.


----------



## Retri (Nov 1, 2017)

Yeh I’m running .25mg adex EOD so no real water retention so far.

So the hunger is something I need to embrace then, sounds good to me! I tend to keep my carbs on the low side and make up the difference with fats, tends to work better for me I terms of keeping fat gain at bay, with regards to protein intake, I was coming across some silly numbers last night from google, I settled on 1.5g per lb, is this a bit extreme?


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Nov 1, 2017)

Retri said:


> Yeh I’m running .25mg adex EOD so no real water retention so far.
> 
> So the hunger is something I need to embrace then, sounds good to me! I tend to keep my carbs on the low side and make up the difference with fats, tends to work better for me I terms of keeping fat gain at bay, with regards to protein intake, I was coming across some silly numbers last night from google, I settled on 1.5g per lb, is this a bit extreme?


Carbs will have a more beneficial effect for muscle growth than fats and as long as calories are controlled fat gain shouldn't be an issue but, whatever works best for you 

1.5g/lb is fine. 1.1-1.2g/lb is plenty, but a bit higher isn't a bad thing.


----------



## Retri (Nov 1, 2017)

Ok I’ll make some adjustments and see what happens. 

Thanks!


----------



## snake (Nov 1, 2017)

Throw in another 40 grams of protein and call it a day. Whatever extra calories you put on will stay until you burn it off. Why put it on in the first place?


----------

